# Vote for November photo of the month



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is a hard one again this month. All are great pictures.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So many great entries! I narrowed it down to a top ten and will have to eenie-meenie-miny-mo to make my final pick!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That was hard! I finally picked on quality of the photography and noble as opposed to slightly silly.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I tried to vote but can't????? The system says that I've already voted but I haven't :no::no::no:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Again, it's very hard to choose just one! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great photos, but LJilly's is just absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2008)

Very Tough Choice! All great pics


----------

